# Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2010)

*Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Ich kaufe mir bald den Megahalems weil mein AC PRO 7 nicht zum OC auf 3,8 reicht. Als CPU habe ich ein e8500 aber wenn ihr mir einen anderen Kühler empfehlen könnt hätte ich da auch nichts gegen.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Noctua 14 holen aber für 75 € oO
Der Kühler soll auch auf 1366 Sockel passen.

Immoment denke ich an den Everest von Enermax und dann wollte ich den Temp Sens. Abschneiden und verdrillen.

Der Multiframe S2 wäre aber auch nicht schlecht und ist auch schon entkoppelt.

Ich habe eine Lüftersteuerung also brauch ich mir darum keine Sorgen zu machen.

Preis ist egal und Led´s wären schön müssen aber nicht.Aber ich möchte keinen Apollish (blöder TempSens.) weil das mit den LED´s dann nicht hell genug geht. 

gruß


----------



## alex1028 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

wie währe es mit der corsair h50 oder dem scythe mughen 2 der ist sogar besser wie der megahlems und fast so gut wie der noctua nur 1 grad unterschied^^ und der reicht für meinen i 7 930 bis 4 ghz mehr hab ich noch ned ausprobiert^^


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

den Mugen finde ich hässlich ^^ 
wegen dem H50 da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht aber das sieht auch doof aus ^^ ich habe sowiso schon ein kabelgewirr in meinem antec 1200


----------



## Ahab (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Der Mugen 2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht besser als der Megahalems. Mit letzterem liegst du schon sehr gut. 

Ich würde den Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 Led empfehlen. Der ist auch auf maximaler Stufe noch sehr leise und sieht schon sehr schick aus.  Ich hatte ihn selbst.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Einen Megahalems gegen einen H50 zu tauschen ist Blödsinn.

Nimm entweder anständige Fans von Noiseblocker oder Scythe (S-Flex oder Slipstream).


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

also bei XTC´s test steht ja auch das der megahalems besser ist


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Such dir die Lufter aus, die dir am besten gefallen. Highend Airflow Lüfter, welche so laut sind wie eine Turbine machen vieleicht 2 grad aus.


----------



## Hadruhne (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Nimm den Multiframe M12 S2, oder die PWM Variante M12-PS. Ausgezeichnete Lüfter.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

den S3 kann man ja noch bis 1800 RPM "Takten" ist da sonst noch ein unterschied zwischen dem s2 ?


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

gibbet nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

doch guck hier Noiseblocker Germany <-> NB-Multiframe S-Series MF8-S1

edit: WO ist der unterschied zwischen dem Mega Shadow und Megahalems ?


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

blind ? stichwort farbe
und was soll der link sagen ?
es gibt keinen weiteren unterschied außer der drehzahl o.O.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

ja das war ja meine frage
ich meine ob das der selbe Kühler nur in anderer Farbe ist


----------



## Jason22 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Nicht ganz ^^


			
				k&m :D schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der "Mega Shadow" unterscheidet sich in drei Punkten: Sie ist schwarz statt silber vernickelt und wirkt damit nochmals edler, die Kompatibilität beinhaltet nun auch Sockel 1156 und es liegen gleich vier statt zwei Lüfterklemmen bei, so dass zur Installation von zwei Lüftern kein separates Set notwendig ist.



Besser kann man die Unterschiede kaum beschreiben


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

auch gut danke


----------



## 2084 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*



Jason22 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ^^
> 
> 
> Besser kann man die Unterschiede kaum beschreiben



Allerdings hat die Rev. 2 von den normalen Megahalems mittlerweile auch 2 Klammersets und Halterungen für Sockel 1156


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Jo, nur die Farbe ^^


----------



## Grilgan (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Wegen dem Lüfter wie wäre es mit dem hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
Der ist noch ziemlich neu, in allen bisherigen Reviews die ich gesehen habe nur gelobt worden. Nur der Preis ist mit 15 € etwas hoch. Aber kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

habe ich auch schon geshen ich bin noch stark  am überlegen Caseking hat ja auch ein paar schöne sachen


----------



## matze95 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Ich würde dir einen be Quiet! Silent Wings empfehlen

be quiet Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


lg matze


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

beidseite Lüfter bringen keinen großen Unterschied oder ?


----------



## esszett (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> beidseite Lüfter bringen keinen großen Unterschied oder ?




je langsamer der luefter drehen soll, desto sinnvoller ist ein zweiter luefter am megahalems... das macht nicht wahnsinnig viel aus, wenn die luefterdrehzahl >1000upm ist, aber bis dahin kann die konstruktion mit 2 lueftern langsamer drehend und dadurch meist deutlich leiser gleiche temperaturen erreichen...

gruSZ


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

gute erklärung danke


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Macht auf jeden fall was aus. Aber nicht viel. Wie wäre es mit meinen Lüftern? Diese kann man auch richtig geil Pimpen ^^ Kann sie nur empfehlen. Optisch und Technisch einfach Klasse.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Der Akasa Apache is auch spitze


----------



## edinho11 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

ich kann dir den Wing Boost Empfehlen. Sehr geiler Lüfter, habs auch bei meinem Megahalem.
Im Bios auf Turbo eingestellt idle um die 1000 RPM nicht zuhören, unter last hörbar aber wenn mann zockt hört mann das nicht. Kühlt besser wie mein alter 140mm Kaze Maru 1200RPM


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Wie wäre es mit BeQuiet SilentWings?


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

ich bervorzuge Led Lüfter ^^ sry 
@ oxoViperoxo wenn ich die an meine Kaze Master Ace anschließe dann sollte es doch funktionieren oder ? weil das von dem famale stecker vom Kaze Master gehen nur 3 Kabel aber also wird die PWM Leitung nicht mit übertragen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Jo die PWM Leitung brauchste nicht zwingend. Ohne diese sind die Lüfter wie jede anderen. Ich zeig dir in nächster Zeit mal nen paar Bilder, wie die gepimpt aussehen. Dann willste keine anderen mehr ^^.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

gepimpt ? 230 V http://www.widescreen-wallpapers.de/wallpapers/441-licht-im-regen-2.jpg
Das sieht dann so aus ^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Hatte da eher an sowas gedacht 

So werden meine demnächst verbaut 

Und man kann die LEDs auch wahlweise abschalten, was bei vielen nicht geht. Für mich einfach die Perfekten Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von Sixtees geklaut


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

wie hast du sie schwarz bekommen ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Na wie du schon lesen konntest kann man die Ringe, welche aus Metall sind, raus machen. Diese werden dann Pulverbeschichtet. ^^ Fett oder


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

ja geil 
habe als Schüler leider nicht so viel möglichkeiten


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Na so teuer ist das auch nicht. Abgesehen davon kannste die Ringe ja auch mit Baumarktlack und einem bisschen Geschick ähnlich hinbekommen.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

mit dem Geld hat das nichts zu tun ich kenn halt keine Läden ^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Dann schickste die Lüfter zu mir. Wenn du sie direkt ausbauen kannst, zu meinem Pulverer.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Vielen Dank ich werde drauf zurück kommen wenn ich die Dinger habe .


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

kennt noch jemand welche mit blauer Beleuchtung ?

edit : weiß einer wie laut die sind bei googel finde ich keine tests http://www.xigmatek.com/product/accessory-xlf-f1256.php


----------



## RonnieColeman (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Mit blau wären da CoolerMaster Sickle flows


----------



## facehugger (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*

Hi!

Nimm den Noiseblocker Multiframe S2! Kann ich nur empfehlen, habe ihn selbst auf meinem
Megahalems auf Q9550@3,6 Ghz unter 1200 U/min laufen und er ist fast unhörbar.

MfG


----------



## Hadruhne (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für den Megahalems ?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nimm den Noiseblocker Multiframe S2! Kann ich nur empfehlen, habe ihn selbst auf meinem
> Megahalems auf Q9550@3,6 Ghz unter 1200 U/min laufen und er ist fast unhörbar.
> ...



Der S2 ist bei mir sowohl als Gehäuselüfter als auch am Megahalems verbaut. Speziell am Megahalems hörst du da nur den Luftstrom. Die Entkopplung ist perfekt. Auch bei 1000-1200 Umdrehungen. Als Gehäuselüfter muss ich sie etwas langsamer laufen lassen- ab ca. 800Rpm ist mehr Wahrnembar als "nur" der Luftstrom. Gehäuse LianLi-B25F.


----------

